# HDMI Cable for Monitor Price confusion



## outspoken (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi All,

I just got a 21.5" LED monitor for my PC.
I need to buy a HDMI Cable, the shop-keeper gave me a piece for Rs.150, which unfortunately got spoilt (pin-bend) as I was plugging it in  . 

I was surprised to find HDMI cables online priced at Rs. 2,000+!!
The cheapest I could find was a Panasonic for Rs.500.

Why the price difference? Is it worth going for the Panasonic or should I go an buy the Rs150 cable again?


----------



## Sarath (Aug 27, 2011)

Since you have had a bad experience with one, better get a good one this time to avoid multiple 150rs purchases. My friends have a Rs.300 or 400 one from Brigade Road. Its unbranded but works fine. 
I bought a Belkin one 1.5m for Rs.800 which works fine too. Just make sure you get the right length and don't spend more than 500 bucks on it. Can you link the panasonic one you are talking about?


----------



## outspoken (Aug 31, 2011)

@Sarath thank you for your reply.
Yes will not spend more than 500 for a Cable.

Link to Panasonic Rs.500 cable. (Note to mods: I don't know policy of external shopping site links, but I am definitely not affiliated to anyone here!  )
Panasonic Video Cable Component RGB, 1.5m (RP-CVCG15GK) . Buy Best Panasonic Video Cable Component RGB, 1.5m (RP-CVCG15GK) at Lowest Price Online


----------



## outspoken (Aug 31, 2011)

Okay, I have finally decided to go and buy the reasonable cheapest cable I can get.
I am in no hurry as the VGA cable is doing great anyway...
For others future reference I put the following links:
CNET Recommendation to go for the cheapest HDMI Cable, a must read!
CNET Quick Guide: HDMI and HDMI cables - CNET Reviews

Some other Cable links to ensure I don't appear biased!
HDMI : Buy in India @ Flipkart.com

Apparently "Red Head" cables listed above support HDMI 1.4 so are supposedly better  
If you read the CNET review carefully first, you will see why the smilies!


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 2, 2011)

Get the cheapest one available. The 2000+ ones are not worth the price.


----------



## outspoken (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks everybody, I got a 2Meter cable for Rs. 200/-
The shopkeeper told me he is giving a Dell cable (though no name exists, it was packaged in a OEM sealed packaging).


----------



## a2mn2002 (Sep 6, 2011)

^^ which acer LED u have. Tell the model number. And try to give the short review of it.


----------



## outspoken (Sep 12, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> ^^ which acer LED u have. Tell the model number. And try to give the short review of it.



I have put full review here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/146362-acer-led-monitor-21-5-review.html


----------



## dreamrider (Nov 18, 2011)

where did you buy 2m (Rs 200) cable from, which shop, plz give the details.


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 18, 2011)

Check here: 
Tv Out Cables: Gamingconsole Accessories List: Flipkart.com 
and 
Buy Red Gear HDMI Cable 2 mtrs at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## rajeevk (Nov 18, 2011)

The HDMI cable which I got with my Dell laptop was of just Rs.799/-


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 19, 2011)

^^ In a word, overpriced. Next time, buy them from local market instead of going for so called branded ones.


----------



## outspoken (Nov 21, 2011)

dreamrider said:


> where did you buy 2m (Rs 200) cable from, which shop, plz give the details.



Bangalore, _Near_ SP Road. Actually, perpendicular to SP Road, there are many shops. They sometimes offer better deals than SP Road.

Note: The Cable he sold to me was an OEM cable, i.e. packaging is basic no fancy. It is working gr8 (obviously, what can happen to a cable  ).

The monitor<->mother board combo, on the other hand, is a rant for another day...


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 22, 2011)

Belkin has good HDMI I use them... 



outspoken said:


> Thanks everybody, I got a 2Meter cable for Rs. 200/-
> The shopkeeper told me he is giving a* Dell cable *(though no name exists, it was packaged in a *OEM sealed packaging*).



It must be removed from DELL monitors package..& shopkeepers make a profit of more than 200


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 22, 2011)

You can get Cable Around 100 too but buy cable at least around 200. well their is no brand so telling price.. Most important thing in Cable is it's length. If you wish to buy Shorter length cable(1-1.5M) then buy any local brand it will work perfectly IMO but if you want to buy lengthier cable then go for branded one.. 

long cable will always need quality to give you perfect picture and colors so it is better to buy branded one. In shorter cables you won't find any difference in picture quality and color but as you go for lengthier cables you will see very visible difference between branded and local cables..

And this Cable formula works in any cable if it is Display(VGA,DVI,HDMI) OR Cable for sound or Networking Cable.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 1, 2012)

my question is will sound also connect in this hdmi cable


----------



## ico (Apr 1, 2012)

There are various gimmicks like "gold plated" HDMI cable. HDMI = digital signal. If the signal reaches from one end to the other end, it works. Otherwise it doesn't work. Sasta cable works fine.



dfcols71 said:


> my question is will sound also connect in this hdmi cable


HDMI = DVI + Sound. If the source has sound, HDMI cable will carry sound.

Don't bump an old thread btw.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 1, 2012)

Well, i am very surprised to see ico not locking up this thread .


----------



## ico (Apr 1, 2012)

Missed the lock button.


----------

